# Hutchinson Island



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

I fished the surf at Hutchinson island in February. There were lots of weeds, so fishing was tough. I had to move to the Inland waterway.

I plan to be in the area in January. Is the surf any cleaner?

Brooklyn fish


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Any reports about hutchinson island or stuart?

Brooklyn fish


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

brooklyn fish said:


> Any reports about hutchinson island or stuart?
> 
> Brooklyn fish


Call the Snook Nook in Jensen Beach.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

conditions are constantly changing....2-3 days of east winds will dirty up the water and its sharks and junk fish....weeds are a possibility also.....fish the river side in these conditions if you can.....even on beautiful clean water days you can get skunked....you never know....Beaches are full of fishermen that time of year....most of those guys will tell you what is happening...FWC is really out there checking fishing lincenses and your catch for size and legality...so know the rules...or pay the price....My last two trips they walked a good 200 yards down to check me and there was only a few people fishing that day......Face book has a good group ....surf fishing the space and treasure coasts.....for up the date info....good active group....good luck!


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Will do. Thanks, PierRat4Life.

Brooklyn fish


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks BPReeds. Will check the ocean first and if necessary move to the river near Jensen Beach.

Brooklyn fish


----------

